
The worst of time64 breakage - fanf2
http://ewontfix.com/19/
======
zdw
Is there a different porting requirement for time64 as compared to the
changeover to a 64 bit `long long time_t` in the BSD's? (ref:
[https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon_2013_time_t/](https://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon_2013_time_t/)
)

